

Two Convicted Murderers Escape Jail With Forged Documents - yeukhon
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQoGYHXteIQ

======
yeukhon
What we need:

1\. all documents must be verified and published electronically.

2\. all release documents must be published publicly for search.

3\. a local press must be made prior to release on both the state/local court
and state/local attorney website.

With these three, while we cannot protect people from hacking into the website
/ buying a clerk putting up a fake document, it is enough to prevent most
forgery. The court and the attorney office must hire someone to review these
announcement everyday.

